# Lap Blankie Pattern



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is the pattern that so many of you asked for. It is a multiple of 12st. Add 5 or so stitches on each side for a border. 
row1 *k2tog k4 yo k1 yo k3 ssk rep
row2 and alt rows p
row3 *k2tog k3 yo k1 yo k4 ssk rep
row5* k2tog k2 yo k1 yo k5 ssk rep
row7 *k2tog k1 yo k1 yo k6 ssk rep
row9 *k2tog yo k3 yo k5 ssk rep
row11 row 3
row13 row 1
row15 *k2tog k5 yo k1 yo k2 ssk rep
row17 *k2tog k6 (yo k1) 2x's ssk rep
row19 *k2tog k5 yo k3 yo ssk rep
row 20 p


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

I really like your pattern. Thank you for sharing.

Nancy


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. It's a beautiful pattern. Bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you. Looking forward to making it. Really a pretty design.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

You're all very welcome. I am combining two patterns right now, and adding my own twist to come up with something different and original. It will be another throw. I'll post when I'm done. Happy Kniitting all.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Crystal, very pretty pattern. Thank you for sharing your talent with us. :thumbup:


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

you're welcome and thank you


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! It's beautiful.


----------



## diaz428 (May 23, 2012)

It is just beautiful, thanks!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Crystal thanks for sharing. I am filing it away in my to do. It is very pretty. When I get to Zellers to shop for yarn I am going to look for something to use with this....great more stash and more on the to do list. Does this pattern have a name?


----------



## Barb62 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Crystal!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty, thanks for sharing.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I have been thinking about knitting a large coverlet for my bed but I did not want a plain one. This will be just perfect!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you CrystalP.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

This is perfect for a baby quilt. Should knit up quickly. Thank you


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I call it Half Shell. It was from a sweater pattern, and I liked it so much I used it to make a throw. Since I see you're in London I need to ask you if you ever been to the yarn store in St Mary's? My friend took me there about 10 years ago and it was a knitting lovers dream. SO many yarns, it amazed me, but SO expensive too. I get yarn at Zellers too, but I prefer Giant Tiger, it's cheaper, although they have a tiny amount. I use Bernat Super Value all the time, and GT has it for $4.99 a ball compared to Zellers at $5.99 and up. Have Fun, Crystal.


pamjlee said:


> Crystal thanks for sharing. I am filing it away in my to do. It is very pretty. When I get to Zellers to shop for yarn I am going to look for something to use with this....great more stash and more on the to do list. Does this pattern have a name?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Crystal, thank you for posting your lovely pattern. Your lap blankets are lovely. Glad you are feeling better and keep posting your beautiful work!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful stitch.What is it called?


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern. What kind of yarn did you use and what size needles?


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful pattern - have copied it for future use but I noticed you are allowing 5 sts. for outside border - are you knitting a few rows to even it out before starting the pattern and then ending with knit rows as well?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Chrystal.....thank you so much for sharing your beautiful patterns......I save them and will use them one day I'm sure..
julie


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Edith M


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks very much for the lap blankie pattern, Crystal. you are so smart and talented --- i always look forward to seeing anything you post! and your directions are very clearly written. am adding this to my pattern book and will use it soon. hope mine turns out as pretty as yours.

jan


----------



## knittinglise (Mar 31, 2012)

you know that is the same pattern that I used for my shrug,,,it is just beautiful...knittinglise


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Loved your pattern. I'd like to try this pattern on a knitting machine, so I'm dissecting the pattern with the picture.

Is the picture upside down?

If the picture is upside down, in each 12 stitches repeat it looks like the first decrease is the SSK and the second decrease is K2TOG.

Appreciate you setting straight. 

Thanks! Judy


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

So I cast on 5 for the border and 12 for the pattern and however large we want the project to be. Take it from there. Love the pattern and would like to make a baby blanket for a grand daughter. Thank you for the pain staking effort of writing all of this down so we can all ask questions. 
9a


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Crystal, Thank you so much for sharing this. Iwanted to know how to do it the minute I saw yours! You are a jewel.... :thumbup:


----------



## Janet Blair (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful. New to knitting. What does ssk mean and also
2X's ssk. Do you knit 5 stiches on each side for border?
And you calculate how many patterns (12 stitches) to get the width you want?


----------



## Read2Me (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, it's lovely. What size needle and yarn weight works best?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I think this will be perfect for the newest niece's arrival this fall.


----------



## Malathi (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you very much for the pattern it is beautiful.

prema


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful!



CrystalP said:


> Here is the pattern that so many of you asked for. It is a multiple of 12st. Add 5 or so stitches on each side for a border.
> row1 *k2tog k4 yo k1 yo k3 ssk rep
> row2 and alt rows p
> row3 *k2tog k3 yo k1 yo k4 ssk rep
> ...


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

No I have never been to the yarn store in St Mary's. I must check it out on my next trip there. I went to Zellers today. Did not buy anything but looked around. Only some baby yarn on sale and I didn't want that. I will now have to check out GT as I didn't even know they had yarn there either!


----------



## Vali's Granny (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, love the pattern. What stitch do you do for the edges and borders? Garter stitch or something else? Appreciate your taking the time to answer our questions.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes it was just a garter stitch, thanks


judyspencer said:


> Hi, love the pattern. What stitch do you do for the edges and borders? Garter stitch or something else? Appreciate your taking the time to answer our questions.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

The GT in Stratford is where I get my yarn, they have a very SMALL quantity but it's cheaper than anywhere else. You should also check out Len's Mill Store, it's in Guelph and I was there once, but OMG awesome selection there.You should Google it, and put your email on the mailing list, they have great knitting contests, and printable coupons.


pamjlee said:


> No I have never been to the yarn store in St Mary's. I must check it out on my next trip there. I went to Zellers today. Did not buy anything but looked around. Only some baby yarn on sale and I didn't want that. I will now have to check out GT as I didn't even know they had yarn there either!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you very much. Will make a beautiful baby blanket


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

I made this pattern in 2ply yarn and size 2 needles, very fine and took me a long time to do, abour 15 years ago as a scarf and I'm still using it today, it is a very beautiful pattern, and if I remember correctly it was called "Traveling vine".


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you ever been to the Lens Mill store in Woodstock? It has only been there about 2 years. It is a great store and very large! Lots of yard goods as well if you sew. We have a Lens in London but I don't like it nearly as much as the one in Woodstock.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

CrystalP -
It is beautiful! Am I missing something on Row 20 though?

row 20 p


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Row 20 is just a purl


CharleenR said:


> CrystalP -
> It is beautiful! Am I missing something on Row 20 though?
> 
> row 20 p


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

ssk means to slip 2 stitches one at a time as if you're going to knit, and after you slip them, then you knit them together. And yes you keep adding multiples of 12 to get the width you want, then add 5 or whatever amount of stitches you want for the border.


Janet Blair said:


> Beautiful. New to knitting. What does ssk mean and also
> 2X's ssk. Do you knit 5 stiches on each side for border?
> And you calculate how many patterns (12 stitches) to get the width you want?


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

and on row 17 the yo k1 which is in brackets is what you do twice. Whenever something is in brackets you do that whatever amount of times it tells you to, then you do your ssk.


CrystalP said:


> ssk means to slip 2 stitches one at a time as if you're going to knit, and after you slip them, then you knit them together. And yes you keep adding multiples of 12 to get the width you want, then add 5 or whatever amount of stitches you want for the border.
> 
> 
> Janet Blair said:
> ...


----------



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks very much sharing


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank You Crystal,for your pattern. Your lap Blankie is beautiful.Hope I live long enough to do all the lovely patterns I have recieved on this site.


----------



## Marilyn Krause (Mar 5, 2012)

In regard to the lap blankie! How many stitches do you cast on to begin knitting?

I would appreciate a reply on this. Thank You!

[email protected]


----------



## doloris (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This is such a lovely and iteresting pattern. Thank you for sharing it.



CrystalP said:


> Here is the pattern that so many of you asked for. It is a multiple of 12st. Add 5 or so stitches on each side for a border.
> row1 *k2tog k4 yo k1 yo k3 ssk rep
> row2 and alt rows p
> row3 *k2tog k3 yo k1 yo k4 ssk rep
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks so much yours is so beautiful going to give it a try!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

was wondering what needle size you used?


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I used size 5mm and Bernat Super Value yarn.


i knit said:


> was wondering what needle size you used?


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Just lovely and thanks for the sharing.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

You're quite welcome mate lol


Tashi said:


> Just lovely and thanks for the sharing.


----------



## scott (Jun 26, 2012)

hello crystal, my name is sandra and I like your lap blankie I am not very experienced at knitting patterns and I wondered in this pattern what does yo and ssk stand for. hope you can help me.
the blanket is beautiful.
many thanks sandra


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

Well hello there Sandra, I see you just joined our little Paradise here. Welcome.
YO means to bring the yarn forward like you`re going to purl, then knit the next stitch and what you`re doing is adding a stitch. SSK means to slip 2 stitches BUT slip the one at a time like you`re going to knit them but don`t knit them just slip them over, then take your left hand needle and insert it in both stitches and knit them, so what you wind up doing is adding a stitch and taking one away. I hope this helps. Crystal


scott said:


> hello crystal, my name is sandra and I like your lap blankie I am not very experienced at knitting patterns and I wondered in this pattern what does yo and ssk stand for. hope you can help me.
> the blanket is beautiful.
> many thanks sandra


----------



## scott (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello Crystal
Thank you so much for the instructions it has helped me a lot. I forgot to say I am from a suburb in Perth Western Australia. Reading and getting the information from the forum is just great it gives a lot of other ideas and patterns to knit. At the moment I am knitting little jumpers and hats for children in Africa, which is a nice easy start for me. I have just retired so it gives me something to do on the cold winter days.My sister has a son living in Toronto and she said it is about 30 degrees, lucky you can't wait for our summer, I am not a winter person. Anyway thank you once again. Sandra


----------



## paula953 (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the pattern it knits up lovely with my varigated aran yarn one question though
Which row do I Bind Off on?
Maybe someone can tell me I have PM'd CrystalP as well.
I know thats a daft question but I wondered if you Bind off on Row 1 or a Purl row. I don't want mess it up.


----------



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

Love this, just beautiful


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a very pretty pattern. Thanks.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The pattern would be beautiful for a top. Funny, but the pattern reminds me of Sunbonnet Sue.


----------



## silent2night63 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this with me.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Paula, your avatar looks familiar


----------



## paula953 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am on Phoenix Knitters as well have you seen me there? I use the avatar there as well I love it it looks like my Dylan


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern. I have bookmarked it for my next project


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Have it saved!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the blankie


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

Love this pattern. I really appreciate this.


----------



## tcase6092 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you. Looking forward to making it. Really a pretty design


----------



## orcagrandma (Mar 30, 2012)

tcase6092 - I love the is it a blue and white blanket and hat? Is the blanket knitted or what? If so I love the pattern, at least what I can see of it.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, CtystalP. 

Could someone give me an idea of how many stitches to cast on to make a throw?

approx. size 42 in x 60 in.
Size 8 US needles.

I intend to do the 5 stitch border, as well.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice pattern thanks


----------



## Ruby Rose (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi crystal, I am new to this site, live in Australia and some of the abbreviations are different to what is used here. Can you tell me what does SSK mean as I want to knit this lap rug from your pattern thanks Ruby Rose


----------



## Jenifee (Aug 25, 2012)

Really pretty. I am definitely going to try this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

Ruby Rose said:


> Hi crystal, I am new to this site, live in Australia and some of the abbreviations are different to what is used here. Can you tell me what does SSK mean as I want to knit this lap rug from your pattern thanks Ruby Rose


I am also from Australia and was wondering the same thing:
Does this mean the same as Slip 1, knit 1 pass slip stitch over?(PSSO)


----------



## Jenifee (Aug 25, 2012)

You can go to YouTube and put in ssk, they have a tutorial on it.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

You are very clever such a pretty pattern make a lovely baby blanket thank you for sharing


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

There are explainations throughout this thread of all the abbreviations.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

brain56 said:


> Thanks for the pattern, CtystalP.
> 
> Could someone give me an idea of how many stitches to cast on to make a throw?
> 
> ...


What is the Gauge for whatever size needle you used?


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

That is a lovely pattern.... thanks for sharing it. your work is beautiful.


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Crystal, I have just found your beautiful pattern. Thank you for sharing, however I am not sure what the abbreviation ssk means as I am English and it is not familiar to me.

Not to worry I hop over to Google.


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh just spotted this post. Thank you I will find the tutorial


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It's beautiful.


----------



## emmietuesday (Feb 2, 2011)

What a lovely pattern. Thank you for sharing it!~ I'm making blankies for gifts this year and it will be nice to try something different. Peace, EM


----------

